# TGIF aka we all know blondes like this



## eman (Oct 6, 2010)

T-G-I-F vs. S-H-I-T

When a business man entered an elevator, there was a blonde already inside who greeted him with a bright, "T-G-I-F."

He smiled at her and replied, "S-H-I-T."

She looked puzzled and repeated, "T-G-I-F," more slowly.

He again answered, "S-H-I-T."

The blonde was trying to keep it friendly, so she smiled her biggest smile, and said as sweetly as possibly, "T-G-I-F."

The man smiled back to her and once again, "S-H-I-T."

The exasperated blonde finally decided to explain. 'T-G-I-F' means 'Thank God, It's Friday.' Get it, duuhhh?"

The man answered, "’S-H-I-T' means 'Sorry, Honey, It's Thursday'-- duuhhh


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 6, 2010)

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=HaHAAHaa.gif


----------



## rdknb (Oct 6, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2010)

Beauty Eman!

You too Paul !


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 6, 2010)

It is an oldie but a goodie - Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## dick foster (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL A good one.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 6, 2010)

I must admit, I have days like that. I'll go all day thinking it's Friday and it will be Thursday. I guess it really is a blonde thing. Speakin' of, I did a google of "blonde squirrel" so I could post a smart-arse comment with a picture of a blonde squirrel. Let's just say I didn't find what I was looking for.


----------



## meateater (Oct 6, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I must admit, I have days like that. I'll go all day thinking it's Friday and it will be Thursday. I guess it really is a blonde thing. Speakin' of, I did a google of "blonde squirrel" so I could post a smart-arse comment with a picture of a blonde squirrel. Let's just say I didn't find what I was looking for.




 It aint thursday yet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   LOL.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 7, 2010)

TGIF!!


----------



## shooter1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Good one eman, hadn't heard that one before.

Squirrel, S-H-I-T


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 7, 2010)

The one on the right may qualify-

http://tinyurl.com/2vuqekm

Or this-

http://tinyurl.com/2vart4a


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 7, 2010)

LOL... good one! My wife and her sister (both blonds!) will get a good laugh.


----------

